# New to IR Repeaters -- need some solution help..



## dane (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey all--

I've never done anything with IR repeater networks, but I'm specifically looking for a way to broadcast IR from a remote in one room over the CATV Coax over to the equipment in another room..

At least, that's what I think I want. I imagine this is better than an RF solution since it's an existing hard-line wire route between rooms. No pulling new wires, no RF issues.. I hope?

I have standard analog CATV service, but I also have our telephone service from our CATV provider. Though that is split off into the telephone box before it routes over to our TV CATV house inlet, so I don't see a problem there. I could always put a DC-block there at the inlet to keep any IR from getting back out onto 'the grid.'

I have done some basic research and found that this type of thing is available (neat!), but that's where y'all's expertise really helps.. if anyone's ever done this kind of thing (IR over Coax) ...

I found this item on Amazon:

Channel Vision IR-Over-Coax IR Control System Starter Kit

Any insights, previous lessons learned, suggestions for/against IR-over-Coax, etc.. ALL feedback is appreciated!

thanks,
..dane


----------



## JazzySmooth (Dec 6, 2008)

How far are the 2 rooms from each other? Are you looking for a whole house solution or just something for those 2 rooms?

I have no experience with IR over coax, but use this system to convert IR to RF and back again:

http://www.amazon.com/X10-POWERMID-..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0XK360DM9X8G56PGG8PB (I actually purchased it on EBay for cheaper, but this gives a better picture / feature set)

In my case my equipment is hidden behind the main seating area and the receive cube is on the floor under my center channel. They are only about 4" tall and pretty inconspicuous. The other cube is mounted in an upper corner in the rear of my room and is pointed towards the equipment rack. Overall it works really well. I did test the range of these things by putting one downstairs and the other upstairs on the other side of the house and it still worked flawlessly - through floors, walls, etc.

Anyway just another option...


----------



## imported_nwbnd (Jan 30, 2009)

I know I'm not actually answering your question but I was going through the same remotely located equipment issue a few months ago and went with this

URC RF20 Bundle

Very happy. Great value. Harmony's may have the edge on programming ease but you pay for it. It's pretty easy to program once you get the hang of it.

No complaints from the wife and she won't tolerate jumping through hoops just to make something work.


----------



## Mep (Jan 28, 2009)

Have you looked at the harmony 890 pro?


----------



## dane (Aug 30, 2007)

Jazzy -- The two rooms are on opposite sides of the house.. And I'm looking for just the 2-room solution.. I am also interested in a wired solution.. I will _consider_ RF, but I like the idea of a wired (e.g. IR over coax) solution for our situation..  thanks for the feedback though!

nwbnd and Mep -- I'm not looking for another remote control.  I've already got a universal control ... this is simply to use the remote in one room to control a device in another room. thanks for your suggestions though!

..dane


----------



## imported_nwbnd (Jan 30, 2009)

Again, not answering your question but it wouldn't be prudent of me to give advice without any experience :dizzy: Since you already have a remote you're happy with, I found the concept of this product interesting.

Remote Extender

Given you're going across the whole house (and you have existing coax) I can understand why you wouldn't want to risk RF.

The product you linked to looks ready made for what you want and is cheaper than most repeaters I've seen. I'll sit back and watch to see how this turns out. Best of luck.


----------



## dane (Aug 30, 2007)

Yea, I'm finding that the IR via Coax method is pretty expensive.. Lots of these RF "range extenders" are much much less expensive. I have a strong desire to go wired, but this might just be a matter of "but this other option is 1/4th the cost" ... 

Will do some more thinking.. maybe somebody has one of these that they never opened and are looking to sell? 

..dane


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

As someone who spent a small boatload on a multi-room IR repeater system and could never get it to work exactly right, I say go RF and be done with it. Granted, my system was more complex, but when you factor in the things that seem to plague aftermarket IR systems, RF is the way to go. With IR you have sunlight, CFL's and plasma and LCD screens that will give you fits, sometimes even with the expensive "plasma proof" receivers. Also, the second big problem I had was equipment with super sensitive IR eyes. After soldering in resistors, adjusting placement, and doing everything else known to man, I gave up. I ended up buying 4 MX-350 remotes for all the upstairs stuff, since they are simple and very wife friendly, and a MRF-350 base station and they have been rock solid every time from the get-go. The MRF-350 has adjustable emitters, so if you have a finicky piece of gear, you can still get it to work with ZERO effort or problems. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jed M (Mar 1, 2008)

EddieHorton said:


> As someone who spent a small boatload on a multi-room IR repeater system and could never get it to work exactly right, I say go RF and be done with it. Granted, my system was more complex, but when you factor in the things that seem to plague aftermarket IR systems, RF is the way to go. With IR you have sunlight, CFL's and plasma and LCD screens that will give you fits, sometimes even with the expensive "plasma proof" receivers. Also, the second big problem I had was equipment with super sensitive IR eyes. After soldering in resistors, adjusting placement, and doing everything else known to man, I gave up. I ended up buying 4 MX-350 remotes for all the upstairs stuff, since they are simple and very wife friendly, and a MRF-350 base station and they have been rock solid every time from the get-go. The MRF-350 has adjustable emitters, so if you have a finicky piece of gear, you can still get it to work with ZERO effort or problems. Just my 2 cents.


Best advice you will get. RF is rock solid.


----------



## dane (Aug 30, 2007)

Eddie -- thanks for your awesome feedback.. I will continue researching the RF options...

thanks!
..dane


----------



## Fatawan (Feb 26, 2007)

Dane:

See if this would work for you

http://www.hot-link.com/pages/home.cgi

I think I have the Pro model. I never used it. If a Cat5 solution would work, let me know. $50 + shipping would work :thumbsup:


----------



## dane (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks fatawan .. distance is several rooms away, and there's no access to route cat5 (or anything else) between the two rooms .. I think RF or existing CATV wiring is the way to go here..

thanks though!
..dane


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

If your two choices are RF or IR over CATV, then the choice is easy. RF, baby, RF. I'd go hard wired IR over the CATV injection. RF over anything that exists in abundance today. Whenever wi-fi remotes become commonplace and all equipment has an IP address, I'll switch.


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Dane,

The URC remotes and RF equipment is hard to beat. m Check the reviews on Remote Central (and their forums).

If you decide to go this route (recommended), catch up with Mike on SurfRemoteControl.com. He is an authorized dealer and a phone call will almost always yield a better price than is posted. He also has a wealth of knowledge and is more than willing to help.


----------

